# OTA Tuner on Edge



## JonBoy49 (Jan 25, 2016)

I currently have a Tivo Bolt which suffers from the OTA tuner's inability to deal with certain signal conditions (I _think_ I read it was an edge effect of similar term) where the signal is strong but gets scrambled (it gets two signals really close together on the spectrum or something). One symptom of this is that I get at least two entries in the channel table for most of my stations and re-scanning only makes it worse.

All of which is a long winded way of saying - Are the Edge's tuners the same? In other words will they suffer the same problem? If so, then now that other offerings are starting to catch up with Tivo it may be time for me to dump the service and but a different box.

Just getting really tired of getting half way through a show with a great picture only to have it scramble and die.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

If your talking about multipath interference then that is an antenna issue you need to address


----------



## JonBoy49 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes - that sounds like the term. But I'm confused. Based on previous posts on this and other OTA related forums I had been given the clear impression that this was a known problem with the Bolt's tuners and that an older Tivo model's tuners had not had the problem.

Nobody has ever suggested an antenna issue and certainly my TV's Tuner (Sony Bravia) has no problem with the signal.

Can you point me to a web site or some form of documentation that offers suggestions for resolving this?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Some time ago I had problems with my TiVo tuner (BOLT not an EDGE) having very low signal strength on RF channel 10. My issue was solved by a LTE filter.


----------



## JonBoy49 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks - I read about those as a possible solution over the weekend. Good to hear that it worked for you - I may try one - it will certainly be cheaper than bringing the antenna tech!


----------



## pnyxxpress (Jan 24, 2020)

I've had two Edges. The first lost RF Channel 10. It was replaced and now 6 weeks later the second Edge has problems with the same channel. Oddly enough my TV and my OTA has no trouble. Is there an issue with Edge tuners? This is ridiculous. I've order a preamp with LTE filters. Hopefully that will address the problem. When I do get the channel its like 37 on signal meter unwatchable. On the OTA signal is 65...


----------



## Jim5506 (Oct 3, 2004)

I just brought my Bolt OTA out of mothballs and compared to my Edge OTA, the Bolt tuner is better.


----------



## jsbellin (Dec 16, 2007)

My take is the Bolt OTA tuner hardware is inadequately cooled. 

I took the cover off my Bolt. The metal covers over the hardware immediately around the Coax inputs were super hot. I moved the fan to the tuners and my reception got much better - but still not as good as a regular HD TV's tuners. 

I'd love to know if the Edge has the same limitation. I think a Tivo could be as good at tuning OTA signals as a TV, if properly designed.


----------

